# Do lizards sleep?



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok came home at 12.00pm tonight to find my Berber skink missing I guessed that mojo had dug himself into the sand again lol 

It took both me and my boyfriend Dean a good few minutes to find him. When we uncovered him he didn't move no signs of life his legs we're floppy and everything but when I stroked his head he woke up looked at me as if to say why the hell did you wake me !!!!


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol2:Yes, all Lizards sleep, and Berbers like to burrow. I wouldnt wake him too often, i know it's cute, he will come out when its light


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

bw89 said:


> :lol2:Yes, all Lizards sleep, and Berbers like to burrow. I wouldnt wake him too often, i know it's cute, he will come out when its light


That's great to know I guess he needs his sleep just like us  

I'll leave him to sleep now I know they do


----------

